# Fotoreportagem Serra Estrela 08-02-2009



## ACalado (8 Fev 2009 às 18:19)

Boa tarde deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas na tarde de hoje, existe bastante neve no Maciço Central a acumulação existe a partir dos 1200m espero que gostem


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2009 às 18:22)

Fotos muito bonitas


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 18:32)

Excelentes fotos, Spiritmind! 

Altamente, tudo coberto de neve 
Acumulações de 30cm até mais 

Aí, a Torre deve ter para aí 1metro ou mais de neve 
Só falta abrirem a estrada, mas tá complicado, com tanta neve


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 18:37)

Fotos muito branquinhas. Dá vontade de ir para aí agora


----------



## PedroNTSantos (8 Fev 2009 às 18:51)

Grandes fotografias da mais bonita das serras!

Só lamento saber que o Covão d' Ametade estará, em breve, novamente invadido por uma concentração motard! E imaginar todo o lixo que os milhares de "domingueiros" que irão à Torre, admirar a neve, acabarão por abandonar...

Novamente: grande foto-reportagem!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

Gosto imenso do Covão da Ametade. A bétulas, uns fantásticos cogumelos vermelhos (no Outono) ô cântaro magro mesmo em cima de nós, o vale do Zêzere. Boas Fotos. Excelente acumulação.A estrada para Manteigas continua encerrada? Este a ano a "Estrada dos mercadores" deverá ter neve até Junho!!!


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2009 às 19:43)

A Serra da Estrela no seu melhor

Belas fotos


----------



## *Dave* (8 Fev 2009 às 20:23)

Excelentes fotos , por acaso eu estive na Covilhã hoje... mas não deu para dar um pulo até à Serra, o pai pai estava de mau humor


----------



## Brigantia (8 Fev 2009 às 22:40)

Cenário simplesmente fantástico

Grandes fotos *Spiritmind*.


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2009 às 23:10)

spiritmind disse:


>



Cá está o Covão d'Ametade que falava noutro dia! 
E com um "camadão" de neve deslumbrante. 

Muito bom spiritmind!


----------



## iceworld (8 Fev 2009 às 23:13)

Mais uma grande reportagem!!
Obrigado


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2009 às 23:36)

Obrigado a todos  venha mais neve pois a maquina esta sempre pronta


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2009 às 01:08)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Grandes fotografias da mais bonita das serras!
> 
> Só lamento saber que o Covão d' Ametade estará, em breve, novamente invadido por uma concentração motard! E imaginar todo o lixo que os milhares de "domingueiros" que irão à Torre, admirar a neve, acabarão por abandonar...
> 
> Novamente: grande foto-reportagem!



Realmente é uma pena permitirem tais encontros em locais tão belos, eu respeito os gostos de cada um, mas é quase certo que vai haver lixo e mais lixo. É o habitual onde quer que existam grandes concentrações de pessoas  

Bem quando à reportagem fotográfica , é olhar e olhar, e vibrar com cada recanto dos teus POSTAIS! 

O Covão d'Ametade está magnifico, nunca tive oportunidade de o ver assim, mas deve ser de cortar a respiração! Um espanto!

Já o disse mais vezes, mas volto a repetir, a ti Spirit e a todos os colegas o meu muito obrigado por percorrerem e percorrerem kms, apenas para nos trazerem estes verdadeiros postais, a retratarem eventos tão magníficos, que já fazem parte deste histórico Inverno. A não ser que ainda ai venha algo de mais memorável ou que os seguintes sejam igualmente tão frios ou mais ainda, isto será tema das nossas conversas por muitos e bons anos! 
"_Lembras-te do Inverno de 2009_ ..." 

Um abraço.


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 10:01)

Imagens deslumbrantes 

Falava-se mais acima da altura que a neve atingiu. Pelo que ouvi numa reportagem a neve em alguns pontos atinge os 6 metros de altura. 

Mas como foi a  comunicação social a dar a notícia, obviamente que não acredito a 100%


----------



## dgstorm (9 Fev 2009 às 13:13)

Grandes fotos 
Que beleza


----------



## Mago (9 Fev 2009 às 21:55)

excelentes fotos....


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Fev 2009 às 00:10)

boas

como é companheiro, mais umas belas fotos aí da tua terra.  

abraços


----------

